# Siemens Handy Schnittstelle



## Ryandhz (14. März 2004)

Ich brauche Infos über die Handy Schnittstelle der  Siemens Handy.
Damit ich das Handy über ein Datenkabel programmieren kann. 
Nur leider bin ich in Google nicht fündig geworden.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich Infos dazu herbekommen kann?

viel Dank
ryan


----------



## Erpel (14. März 2004)

http://kai.mtf.stuba.sk/users/gsmfree/gsmfree/

Dort findest du eventuell Infos


----------



## Echtzeit (2. Dezember 2004)

Ryandhz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich brauche Infos über die Handy Schnittstelle der  Siemens Handy.
> Damit ich das Handy über ein Datenkabel programmieren kann.
> Nur leider bin ich in Google nicht fündig geworden.
> 
> ...


 Hi,
hast du Interesse ein Javaprogramm für das Siemens M65 zu schreiben und damit Geld zu verdienen?


----------



## Jan Seifert (2. Dezember 2004)

Gleiches wie hier.


----------

